# Piedmont NWR



## snuffy (Oct 4, 2011)

Anybody going on the Piedmont Oct. 27-29 hunt?
A few of us are. Hope to go down Wed. and camp.


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 6, 2011)

I bow hunted north of Falling Rock Church with no luck. All the creeks and streams are dry and after lots of walking I couldn't find any hard mast... good luck.


----------



## hoochfisher (Oct 9, 2011)

I'll be there for the second firearms hunt. Went down 3 weeks ago and scouted. I put about 10 miles on my boots. Seen lots of excellent sign. Plenty of fresh rubs in the bottom beside the dried creek bed I decided on.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 9, 2011)

hoochfisher said:


> I'll be there for the second firearms hunt. Went down 3 weeks ago and scouted. I put about 10 miles on my boots. Seen lots of excellent sign. Plenty of fresh rubs in the bottom beside the dried creek bed I decided on.



Good luck.


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 13, 2011)

We'll be there again Snuffy just more of us.If all go there will be 12 of us.I'll be there early Wed. set up camp and go put some miles on looking.Got the countdown on.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 14, 2011)

Rackbuster said:


> We'll be there again Snuffy just more of us.If all go there will be 12 of us.I'll be there early Wed. set up camp and go put some miles on looking.Got the countdown on.



Hope to see you there. Good luck


----------



## snuffy (Oct 23, 2011)

I should be there Wed. afternoon. I will be in a silver Chevy. 4x4 with a Harley tag on front and a Harley sticker on the back window. Yall stop and say hi.
James


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 23, 2011)

We'll be there early.My nephew and his friend was up there today scouting some.See you Wednesday.


----------



## jp94 (Oct 27, 2011)

White and red oaks acorns are everywhere I looked. I did not see any fresh rubs or scrapes. I just sat in the middle of the white oaks that I found and it paid off at about 10am this morning. I got a 3 1/2 yr. old 6pt that was 16 3/4 inches wide. It was the 31st deer checked out and there were at least 10 trucks in line behind me. I heard a lot of shooting on the north end. Good luck to all for the remainder of the hunt.


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice buck - congrats!


----------



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (Oct 28, 2011)

Shot a small 8 pt Thursday morning about 8 am.


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 29, 2011)

My nephew in law got a small 8 Thursday morning at 9:06 working a scrape line.Another guy in our group got a doe.There was 125 total checked in after lunch on Friday.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 30, 2011)

I didn't get one on Piedmont, but got a nice 10 this morning in Monroe Co.
Will post pictures tomorrow. 
Congratulations to the ones that did get one.


----------

